# Broadcom BCM53125



## u_gene (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello.
I try to configure Banana BPI-R1 device with Broadcom BCM53125 (5 ports). Can't setup it in FreeBSD.
In Debian, router setup look like this:


```
# Reset switch, counter and enable vlan mode
device=eth0
swconfig dev $device set reset 1
swconfig dev $device set reset_mib 1
swconfig dev $device set enable_vlan 1
# configure vlans
swconfig dev $device vlan 101 set ports "3 8t"
swconfig dev $device vlan 102 set ports "2 1 0 4 8t"
# activate new config
swconfig dev $device set apply 1
```

How to do same things in FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2017)

Important to know, what version of FreeBSD?


----------



## u_gene (Feb 1, 2017)

Version: FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## u_gene (Feb 1, 2017)

Same things with FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE (both from BANANAPI SDCard image)


----------

